# Hello from St. Louis, Mo



## chubmeister (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey guys, Just wanted to say hello. It's been about 8 years since I even shot a bow and was wanting to get back into it. Mainly looking for some tips and helpful advice on choosing a bow. Also was wondering what places around here would be good to go and check out, i.e. ranges, shops, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im in st louis area...........


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

chubmeister.


----------



## chubmeister (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, Tim. Mike, what shops do you like to go to for gear besides Cabelas and Bass Pro? Know of any places that sell used bows? ( is a used bow even a good idea?) I'm interested in a compound.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

chubmeister said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Tim. Mike, what shops do you like to go to for gear besides Cabelas and Bass Pro? Know of any places that sell used bows? ( is a used bow even a good idea?) I'm interested in a compound.


Check out Mike's Bait and Tackle in St. Peters.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## chubmeister (Apr 25, 2012)

MOvenatic said:


> Check out Mike's Bait and Tackle in St. Peters.


I'm guessing that the Mike that replied was the Mike from the Bait and Tackle store. Thanks for all the welcomes. Any advice on a decent bow?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## chubmeister (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody. This seems to be a very friendly forum with lots of useful information.


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT.. I'm not far from St Louis also.. Try Oak Grove Archery in Sullivan.. Great people!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

no im not mike roos but hes the best bar none... i think hes rated as # 5 in the usa , my name is mike farmer im a coach


----------



## chubmeister (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification, Mike. Do you have a website set up about taking classes from you? (assuming you are an archery coach)


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

pm... sent


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello and welcome I spent some time at fort lost in the woods mo I alway thought it would be fun to hunt in that area


----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

Mike's Bait and Tackle in St. Peters off of I70W
Summit Archery in Labadie near Gray Summit off I44W

And across the river:
Town Hall Archery in Belleville off of I64E


----------



## chubmeister (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Any of those shops sell used? I wouldn't mind getting a year or two old Bowtech.


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Oak Grove Archery in Sullivan does


----------



## chubmeister (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, Jenniffer.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from St. Louis, you can try Townhall archery in Belleville IL or Summit archery in Grey Summit, they might have used equipment. 

If you like target shooting, you can try St. Louis Bowhunter in St. Charles, Townhall Archery in Belleville and Summit Archery for indoor range. There are also various outdoor ranges around St. Louis area, 

Also during summer months, you can join St. Louis Archery Club in Forest Park every Sunday. Let me know if you want more info on any of these places. PM me.


----------



## Purplegirl (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome to AT. Enjoy!


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to AT!! You'll find a lot of helpful advice on the site!


----------

